# Trail et or Titan



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

If I read your post correctly, the Trail et is Aluminum skin over a galvanized frame ? While the Titan is steel sheet metal skin ?

I wouldnt even consider the all steel, put whatever fancy term or coating on it, but they all rust.
Id buy the aluminum skinned one, then undercoat the heck out of the frame.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm kind of leaning toward the Trail et.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I recall around that time period there were a couple makes (don't recall which) that had issues with aluminum and steel trailers. The problem was galvanic corrosion from the dissimilar metals and not being properly treated. So look that Trail et over carefully, if all looks good then go for it. If it had an issue it should be showing obvious signs.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Sundowner had some issues with that. We will look it over.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My friend has the Titan. It's only a few years old and it is already starting to show some corrosion around the seams where the skin meets the frame. I like the design of their slant load. It fits my TB well, but I'd be concerned about the longevity.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Buying the Trail et.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, it is very clean and well maintained. I am very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Good call. We have the same trailer but it's a 2001 and we love it! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! I'm late to the thread, but just want to say I'd pick Trailet over Titan myself.


----------

